# Tide, wind, and waves in the Pass



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Let's start a discussion of how tide, wind, and waves interact and influence conditions in the pass, and how you seasoned boat drivers handle those conditions. I've read a few high pucker factor stories on the PFF, but never a technical discussion.

For instance, an incoming tide and southerly winds at about 8 kts are predicted for Sunday during the day. Two foot+ waves with a 6 second period will also be from the south. What would it theoretically be like coming and going?

Also, can't find the definition of "steep" on the reefcast website. Their graphs for waves show "chop," "steep," and "swell." This probably has something to do with average period of the waves. I know what chop and swells are, but what is "steep"? Smoother, but closer together?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hang close to the east side all the time. The pass can be deadly. I was on a near shore charter. The Captain decided to trim down coming in to splash us during a hot summer day. The first 6 or 7 splashes we fun for the other Anglers. I was worried. Then a big wave hit. We nose dived. The boat filled with water. Several suffered minor injuries.

It is better to stay out of those waves. They are not toys.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Came back in one day on STRONG outgoing tide, and a STRONG south wind. Add in 2-4's and it was nasty. The waves were stacked up with a few almost standing waves. White knuckles all the way through the pass that day. Made everybody put on life jackets also. Things can go wrong in a hurry in passes. Only takes a second and you're upside down.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

BananaTom said:


> Hang close to the east side all the time. The pass can be deadly. I was on a near shore charter. The Captain decided to trim down coming in to splash us during a hot summer day. The first 6 or 7 splashes we fun for the other Anglers. I was worried. Then a big wave hit. We nose dived. The boat filled with water. Several suffered minor injuries.
> 
> It is better to stay out of those waves. They are not toys.



I second what Tom said...I came in once on an outgoing tide with a south wave/wind. Needless to say I was totally focused on keeping the boat properly situated and throttling up and down to compensate. Pucker factor 5000 for sure. Staying to the east will keep you safe and mentally you will feel better because you know its a shallower and closer to reachable land in the event you have to ditch.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

nathar said:


> For instance, an incoming tide and southerly winds at about 8 kts are predicted for Sunday during the day. Two foot+ waves with a 6 second period will also be from the south. What would it theoretically be like coming and going?


The conditions you have listed seem ideal to me. Anytime the period is three times the height, or greater its an awesome day to be on the water. Even if it's 6' waves on an 18sec period, it's going to be a good day (as long as your boat can handle that). 

On the flip side, 2-4' on a 2sec period is about as close to miserable as you can get in my book!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

rustybucket said:


> The conditions you have listed seem ideal to me. Anytime the period is three times the height, or greater its an awesome day to be on the water. Even if it's 6' waves on an 18sec period, it's going to be a good day (as long as your boat can handle that).
> 
> On the flip side, 2-4' on a 2sec period is about as close to miserable as you can get in my book!


Good rule of them right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

How about a strong outgoing tide, but strong northerly winds? I'm sure I wouldn't be going out in those conditions, but I'm still curious.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

nathar said:


> How about a strong outgoing tide, but strong northerly winds? I'm sure I wouldn't be going out in those conditions, but I'm still curious.


Will be calm at the pass,... Possibly flat, like a lake. Somewhere around 5-7 miles offshore it will start kicking up and waves will possibly be heading away from the beach. Further out you get the worse it will get.


----------



## Fishing Kerry (Feb 21, 2016)

I hit the pass moving west from perdido to east yesterday and the west side of the pass was very choppy near the shore. Better further out. Coming back in from east to west was not so bad. There was a short time with 4-5 ft waves, but we went through it fast. My boat handles it well and I sorta like that in limited doses. Roller coaster ride.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

rustybucket said:


> Will be calm at the pass,... Possibly flat, like a lake. Somewhere around 5-7 miles offshore it will start kicking up and waves will possibly be heading away from the beach. Further out you get the worse it will get.


It doesnt take 5 miles to get rough with strong N winds. 20 kts of N wind will get you 2 to 3 ft seas on the 3 barges close together and miserable.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> Hang close to the east side all the time. The pass can be deadly. I was on a near shore charter. The Captain decided to trim down coming in to splash us during a hot summer day. The first 6 or 7 splashes we fun for the other Anglers. I was worried. Then a big wave hit. We nose dived. The boat filled with water. Several suffered minor injuries.
> 
> It is better to stay out of those waves. They are not toys.


Ten 4 Sir ! The east side 90 % of the time is the best way in. If its bad on the east side , U probably shouldn't be out there.


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

Any advise on going through the East Pass in Destin? I tried to head out this afternoon expecting 2' seas, but that didn't happen. I could see the waves white-capping in the pass but it didn't look too bad until I got into the middle of them. After trying to not stuff the bow I ended up sideways and took a wave broadside that was level with my T-Top. The wave broke on the starboard side and knocked us to about a 45 degree angle. We ended up wet, but I really thought the situation was going to end worse! I immediately turned around and headed back home! 

So, what conditions do you think are unsafe when transiting the East Pass for a 25' boat? I found my limit, just curious what everyone else does.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I NEVER hug the jetties in the Destin pass on a rough day, angle the boat with the wave and stay on the back side climbing never topping. If you get broad sided you should have enough room to maneuver. Oh, and don't get yourself near other boats, you never know when a wave will force you guys on top of each other. If the waves are coming in hard, its a very slow and steady go for me. 
Last year we were chasing dolphins on the outside of the west jettie and a rogue wave came out of nowhere. Only had time to turn into it, when this monster broke it nearer washed the wife off the bow. She'll never sit up there again. 
My limit is the washing machine effect, i just turn around and go home!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

you can thank the army corp for the nice pass. It sucked the4 sand out of crab island that use to be a island and deposit it south. Was not that rough before they altered it years ago.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

In my experience, the Perdido Pass is far more forgiving than the Pensacola Pass. I have started coming in Pensacola and then turned around for Perdido several times. I end up having to ride all the way through Big lagoon but it's a pretty ride.


----------

